# I saw this and it made me think



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Now before I start this was not taken by me, I just wanted to share it as when I saw it, it made me think and take a step back. We take so many things for granted. So I thought I would share :thumb:


----------



## Yozza (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree. We all take too much for granted


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I actually had a wee moment there just looking at the guy in the picture.....good for him!


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

What a gift it would be to give him his sight back, if only for a day.

We certainly do takes things for granted.

Thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

powerful image. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

That's such a sad picture, yet inspiring at the same time. Thanks for posting mate


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

did you nick that from my FB page?!?!? 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

That's a very powerful image and it's a great capture. Even when we lose one of our senses it shouldn't stop us enjoying life. The guy might not be able to see those cars but I bet he can tell them apart just from the noise they make. Being deaf myself I can understand this as although I can hear with my aid in, although it's not brilliant, if I remove it I can hear zilch! So when listening to music you tend to feel it more, i.e the bass.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> did you nick that from my FB page?!?!?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Whats your profile name? As it may of come from that way


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

kempe said:


> Whats your profile name? As it may of come from that way


I was only joking... I think about 10 million people got it over the last few days...

Very good image...

:thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I've always said that if I were to pick ANY of my senses to lose, sight would be the last. We do take so many things for granted and I'll never forget when I picked my mother up after a cataract repair how much she valued what she could now see properly.
Thanks for posting


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I was only joking... I think about 10 million people got it over the last few days...
> 
> Very good image...
> 
> :thumb:


I agree :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Did it for me, thanks for posting.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been on and off looking at the picture since yesterday , Trying to think of something to say , There's one simple word in our language that is as powerful as that image and I'll leave it with 


IF


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

I really feel for the guy in this photo.

I suppose it does what a great photo should do, provoke thought and emotion.
thanks for sharing


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> I've been on and off looking at the picture since yesterday , Trying to think of something to say , There's one simple word in our language that is as powerful as that image and I'll leave it with
> 
> IF


I agree that is a powerful word


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes great image and the sound is very powerful thing for raw emotion as well and yes we do take things for granted, thanks for sharing


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

What i like about this photo is the fact that just because he is blind, it doesn't stop him carrying out his interests/hobbies and can still enjoy life, takes a strong person and really does make you think how lucky some of us are


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Great picture, really makes you appreciate what you have and what we all take as a given in life. Great setting for the photo aswell.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

What an incredible moment.
I'll bet he can distinguish between the sounds of the cars better than any of us. 

:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

We can only hope local governments don't continue processes to reduce the noise produced at race circuits and ruin this young mans pleasure. If there is just one sport you were not able to view but could listen to it would be Motorsport.


----------



## Po*Low* (Jan 13, 2012)

Very powerful photo, Made me stop and think about how like i am.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

S63 said:


> We can only hope local governments don't continue processes to reduce the noise produced at race circuits and ruin this young mans pleasure. If there is just one sport you were not able to view but could listen to it would be Motorsport.


I agree alot of things come from sound, Like a song can make us laugh or make us cry. Sight can also do it, but sound is so powerful


----------

